# Setting up tank for new Piraya...need suggestions.



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

What's up everyone. It's been a while since i posted here, but I need everyone's help. I'm getting a 3" Piraya soon, but I'd like some advice from some Piraya keepers as to how I should decot the tank for him. Are they more shy that others and require hiding spots, and what color scheme would be best to make his flames really pop? Thanks in advance for the help everyone. -Joe


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i always like lots of green plants and dark background and substrate for pirayas. makes the dark darker and gives better contrast for the flames. they can be skittish like rbps depends on the fish so hiding spots are good.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks alot man. I am just really trying to make somethin that will help the flames really pop. I was thinking of goin with a white substrate but i think ill change that.


----------



## Plum (May 4, 2006)

Slytooth13 said:


> What's up everyone. It's been a while since i posted here, but I need everyone's help. I'm getting a 3" Piraya soon, but I'd like some advice from some Piraya keepers as to how I should decot the tank for him. Are they more shy that others and require hiding spots, and what color scheme would be best to make his flames really pop? Thanks in advance for the help everyone. -Joe


higher kelvin rating of lights bring out reds if I remember correctly. IE: 18000k

High protein diet apparently does the same.

Congrats on the Piraya.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Like plum said, diet plays a major role....
As for decors, hiding spots is a must IMO ! Go with plants and driftwood... and i hope you have a big tank for that fish, as mine grew relatively fast (from 3'' to 9'' in a year).


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

If you want to get flames on a Piraya to "pop" perhaps you should check out this thread...
Moondemon's smokin' bee-atch


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

good advice carbee. that is a great fish that really "pops".


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

yeah that fish if unbelievable. He'll be going into a 75 for now and I'm planning on getting something like 180 gal or 240 gal soon. I think im gonna copy moondemons setup, that piraya is sick.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

MoonDemons Piraya is the sh*t and his setup is perfect IMO, definately a good guy to be copying :laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

The best looking piraya ever


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I agree, MoonDemond's Piraya has some of the best flames Ive seen.

Im with everyone's advice on this one... as for attitude, every fish has its own personality. Its about how they feel around their environment which makes them feel more skittish or aggressive.

Its like a box of chocolates..


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Im stoked man. I got him today and put him into the growout tank. He's absolutley gorgeous. Yellow flames.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I took some pics today just gotta find the usb to hook it up. I'll definitly post them up later on today.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Cant wait to see pics, sounds like you're enjoying it so far


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

yellow piraya is sweet, wanted to get one but SA only had orange ones available at the time.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's some pix from me opening the box, to me putting him in his tank. His lip is a little banged up from shipping but Aquascape did a great job.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It looks excellent man congrats! Give it a week or two and those fins will be mint and he will look stunning.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow they did do a great job packing them, looks great


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man.. this brought back memories!!! Great colors on him!!


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks alot for the comments guys. His lip is already healing up. It's been so long since I had pygos, I forgot how fun they are. This fish has a ton of personality, and is not shy at all. I just look forward to watching him grow and sharing it with all you guys on P-fury.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Glad everything is coming along good


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh yeah man, he is definitly coming out of his shell more and more everyday. I'm gonna start to ry to get him to accept pellets tomorrow.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice piraya, pics a little fuzzy but great pick up nontheless


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah man shitty ass camera.


----------

